# My Experience with Dell in Factual Terms



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

*First Event:* 
Leaving all rants and ravings aside, here is a factual account of all the contacts I've had with Dell over the last 10 or so months:

In December, my son needed two fully-functional computers very quickly for a new business he was forced into suddenly and totally unexpectedly. He stated he didn't care about expense; he just needed two dependable computers as fast as he could get them. I recommended Dell and to get their rush service.

The computers arrived two days later just as promised. We set them up and immediately began to have chronic trouble with one of them--illegal operations, total system freezes, etc. Being in the on-site service business, I diagnosed a bad main board very quickly; however, I knew we would have to jump through Dell's hoops before they would let us send it back for replacement.

Long story short, we did four system restores and had to deal with people on the phone who did not speak English very well. With some of the techies, we were driven to total distraction trying to understand what they were saying. In about 12- to 15 calls, we never got one person who spoke English as their native language.

To make matters worse, no person we talked to was a computer-literate or common-sense-literate person. It was painfully obvious they were all looking at a flow-chart and if we tried to step outside that framework, they couldn't handle it and got confused.

Also, each time we called, we were started at square one again as though there were no previous call, even though we had a previous service ticket numbers we gave them which indicated we had already done all these things they were having us do again. We complained about this each time the "tech" had us start all over agian at square one; but, each one had the same canned answer--words to the effect that 'We have to start here in order to get this job done.'. The "job" to them was to get through that flow chart--again.

After about ten days of this, and being disgusted by this time, my son told Dell he wanted no more to do with their computers and instructed them to have both the computers picked up right away. To be clear, he was not dissatisfied so much with the computers as he was disgusted with having to deal with people who speak English as though they learned all they knew from a textbook and had NEVER actually heard a sample of it themselves, and of course, having to deal with their so-called "tech support".

*Second Event:* 
On July 2, an in-warranty Dell Dimension 8100 was brought to me for repair. The power supply had literally exploded with a loud bang and the thing spewed smoke out the back.

After some examination, I discovered to my amazement that this 1800-MHz Pentium 4 machine with CD-ROM burner, DVD reader, RAMBus RAM and all the oher usual components had a power supply rated at _only_ 230 watts. It is no wonder it blew.

We called Dell and expressed our disappointment about this power supply's low-rated output and told them we wanted one rated at 400 watts or better and that we were willing to pay for it if need be. To my amazement, they stated the only higher-wattage supply available was 330 watts. And, to carry this situation to the brink of the absolutely ludicrous, they stated that if we used a power supply of a higher rating than 230-, we would 'void our warranty and burn up our motherboard'.

Those who understand wattage and power supply ratings will find this as laughable as I _would have_ --if-- I weren't trying to solve a serious computer problem with the aid of the incompetent.

*It Gets Worse:*
After haggling with one incompetent person after another (who, by the way, didn't speak very good English), I finally told them we didn't care about the warranty and to just send the power supply.

We ordered the power supply on 07/02/2003 and was given an order number. I called a couple of times during the next two weeks and each time I was told to wait a little longer and that it had not been long enough. After waiting sixteen days, I called Dell to see what was going on. Again, I was given the same canned 'wait' answer, to which I replied I wanted to know for sure what was going on before I disconnected and would not settle for less than that. I learned the order had been canceled the day after it was placed and no one at Dell could explain why this happened. They did a little research and discovered the reason was listed in their computers as "non-payment"; but, this was an in-warranty part that was supposed to be free.

I reordered on July 18 and was given a NEW order number and discovered on July 20 that the order had been canceled again for "non-payment" on July 19. Again, no one at Dell could explain why an in-warranty part shipment was canceled for non-payment.

I called again on July 20 and this time I told Luzy (badge number 367001) I wanted to speak to a supervisor. Luzy insisted she _was_ a supervisor (I guess they are ALL supervisors.) And I told her I had no confidence that she could get this order through and again insisted on talking to _her_ supervisor. She refused and said that she would personally ensure this order got through. I reordered again on July 20 and was given ANOTHER NEW order number and discovered on July 22 that the order had been canceled again for "non-payment". Again, no one at Dell could explain why.

After discovering the order had been canceled again, I called and this time I asked for Luzy. After some haggling over this simple initial request, this person insisted he would not allow me to talk to Luzy unless I told him why. (I guess he wanted to be sure I wasn't a stalker or something like that.) I told him why I was calling and I was then put on hold for thirty-eight minutes. Now, the reason I wrote out the "thirty-eight" instead of simply entering the digits is to be sure you understand I did not make a typographical error here. Luzy finally came to the phone and gave me a cock-and-bull story that the order number she gave me on July 20 was deliberately canceled by her and another order placed (by her) so it would have a completely new order number and this way, it was sure to go through. By this time I was quite cynical about Dell and told Luzy that essentially this was a 'crock' and that every time I had ordered I was given a "completely new order number", as she put it.

While I had her on the phone, I checked on-line the order number she gave me and found this order had been placed just six minutes before and during the 38 minutes I was on hold. It was blatantly obvious to me what had just happened: I told my problem to the first person who answered; he told Luzy who in turn checked and found the order had ben canceled. Embarrassed, Luzy left me on hold as she placed the order again and only then did she take my call with the cock-and-bull story that it had already been taken care of.

It remains a mystery why all previous orders were canceled although I have questioned several people about this. Whether this one will be canceled remains to be seen. I'll believe I'm getting the power supply ONLY WHEN I OPEN THE BOX and ACTUALLY HAVE IT IN MY HANDS.

*Comment:*
I cannot find one Dell customer whose experience with Dell isn't similar to mine. So, I cannot fathom why Dell comes up so well in the ratings.

Frankly, I think the system is rigged--or maybe everyone else is so much worse that Dell is simply the best of the bad.

That's my two cents


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Alex
Well it seems Dell is turning into what E-Machines Tech support was. Unfortunatly their very good rating will suffer!!

Dave


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

As a Dell customer I can agree that the majority of Dell Tech people don't use English as their #1 language. I would say most of the Tech's I spoke to were from the Middle East Region. I must add that these people were very polite and knowledgeable Technicians but the language barrier did throw a big curve at you.

The few Techs that I spoke to who did speak fluent English were rather rude and not very helpful. One of these guys actually shined me off by saying he would call me back within 30 minutes while he did some research concerning my issue and never did call me back.

Dell is my first computer so I can't add any input on how other computer company Techs may be.


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

The power supply arrived yesterday, after 27 days of totally unnecessary aggravation.


----------



## MsEmma (Aug 20, 2003)

I had to order a power supply today for my Dell Dimesion 8100. It is only 2 years and 2 weeks old. The support I received was terrible. The gentleman kept arguing with me when I tried to tell him there were no lights on in the back of the computer or the on button. I did ask him if I could be transfered to someone else to speak with, because I felt his was rude and he would not let me go to someone else.
Another is when I ordered the part, the woman who assisted me, quickly rambled on and I heard the work "refurbished". I had to stop her and told her I wanted a NEW power supply and she said they have refurbished and new and I would get what I would get. I asked to to put on the order I wanted a NEW power supply and not a "refurbished" and she said she could not. She said there was a 30 day warrenty. I tried to tell her I don't want a refurbished power supply that would go out in a couple months, I wanted a new one. She said she could not tell me if I would get a new one or not. I told her if I got a refurbished one (A sticker will be on the back stating refurbished) I would send it back. 
I hope my order doesn't get canceled like yours. I will have to let you know.


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

I reinstalled my operating system on this computer 2 weeks or so ago (for the 50th time). I have all the backup Microsoft Works disks (Word 2000 and all that)., but I could not find the Product Key to reinstall them.

Called Dell. Spent 15 minutes on hold. Then one lady got on the phone and repeated for me what I had heard on the recorded message when you first call. Then she asked me the numbers on the sticker Dell places on the case (WHICH I HAD ALREADY ENTERED ONCE WITH THE AUTOMATED MENU THING!!!). She spoke perfect English. 

I was transfered to tech support (AGAIN I GAVE THEM THE NUMBER I HAD ALREADY GIVEN OUT TWICE!!!). The lady there listened to my problem and transfered me to another dept that I can't even think of what to call.

The guy that answers here can't speak English. (I GAVE HIM THAT NUMBER AGAIN...BUT I HAD TO GIVE IT TO HIM TWICE BEFORE HE UNDERSTOOD ME!!!).

So we get to the heart of the problem. Seven times (7 TIMES, I know because I jotted them all down first) he read me a generated Product Key for me to enter. We went through the "D as in Dog, Z as in Victor" every time.

Finally he say "You aren't looking for a Windows ME Product Key, are you?". I could have killed him.

After he figured out that I needed a Word 2000 Key, we went through the "E as in Charlie" thing at least 3 more times before I finally got one to work.

An hour and a half on the DAMN phone to get a Product Key.

This is the last Dell I'll ever own


----------



## puter hater (Nov 12, 2000)

I just saved myself the heardache and handled my repair here at the local techi shop. I knew if I delt with DELL it would give me gray hair. There tech support is not even in the states so how can you expect english speaking help....


----------



## Jizzmack (Jul 24, 2003)

Good food for thought. 

Finally he say "You aren't looking for a Windows ME Product Key, are you?". I could have killed him.


rotflmao~ 

So is there anyone out there with any good expereinces with Dell?
We have Dells Where I work and I have had to deal with the tech support but found it to be a breeze. hmmm, go figure. Except that 
entering your serial number at least twice but hey,Call anywhere just about now adays and larger companies have the same automated crap. Sux but so do helmet laws.

Also ,once I got a bad burger from hardee's and it made me totally sick. I went back to complain and they said that there was nothing that they could do unless I had a recept(guess they thought that I was trying to hustle them for some dinner!). Anyhow I swore that I would never eat there again and I promised my stomache and *** the same thing. Just the other day some one picked up Hardees for lunch and much to my dismay it was a damn good six dollar burger! Promises ,promises,but then there is hunger to consider. Some people hate gateway to and Microsoft but millions use there products so they must be doing something right. BTW I had a gateway before and it ran great for everything I used it for.To bad I had to go and sell it,then I wouldn't be in the current predicament. But I like to hear the good the bad and the ugly~


----------



## Jizzmack (Jul 24, 2003)

BTW- Alex what Computers did you end up with when all was said and done?


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

I built him two myself and he hasn't needed any tech support. But, English is my native language if he does.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Alex Ethridge,

You can always go here for some great tech support. 

http://ripple.sytes.org/


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

The last time I had to call Dell and got a none English speaking person I used a broad Irish (no particular reason- Scots would have served) accent. I soon got transferred to someone who could understand.


----------



## Anton Wan (Jul 29, 2003)

I feel your pain man. I have been their soooooooo many times before with dell support. I think they are expanding so quickly that once they sell you the computer they don't give a Sh**. I can't stand talking to tech support from these companies (HP is another good one.) It makes me feel that I am wasting my time. Now days I email tech support until I get a case # and then I call. It's easier to lie to them over email  especially when you already know what the problem is.


----------



## mscareall (May 31, 2003)

I work as the System Admin for a Fortune 100 business who has contracts through Dell. The second a user calls me and says there is something very strange with their computer I cringe. I abouslutely hate calling Dell!!!!

I spent 5 hours, I'm not joking on the phone with one of the techies, trying to find out if the battery on a laptop was dead. (this was my GM's laptop none the less). The whole time, the mid-eastern guy keep making jokes about my company make a clone of me in the basement since my email address is [email protected].

Another time I argued with one of the techs about a monitor. All of the sudden one of our monitors turned a shade pink, and if you kicked it (the computer) it (the monitor) would turn a shade of blue. She keep asking me if there was speakers nearby. The closest speakers were 3 cubicles down. So then she asked about any lights, well this is a business of course we have lighting in the ceiling. She was convinced that the lighting was change the shades of colors, and wanted me to move the computer to a different location. Many lies later, she said there must be a problem with the mother board, and sent a guy out to replace the mother-board.

I just hope I don't have to call them anytime soon. What is sad though is that HP is worse than them. Might have to start a post on that one



Shirley


----------



## JoeBlotnik (Nov 3, 2003)

I must be contacting a different Dell Tech Support than those referred to in this thread. My experience with Dell Tech Support has been excellent. 

I am on personal Dell #5 and loving it. Just had a CD-RW replaced by those people who speak with an accent. He was in India where Dell has some of it's tech support, and let me tell you, his English was far more correct than a lot of what I have heard since returning to the U.S. He did have a strong accent, but living overseas I learned to understand accented English. In this thread I find 'if there was speakers nearby', 'lighting was change the', and understand why there may have been a language barrier. 

Before returning to the U.S. I ordered 127 Dell PCs for business. ZERO DOAs and my tech staff loved them. The techies tried to hog the Dells for their offices.... go figure. My predecessor ordered 114 Gateways and had 17 DOAs...

One thing might help with this problem. Unlike us, other people are far more sensitive than we are. Bark at me and I'll bark back in the U.S. Bark at some other people (the French come rapidly to mind) and hell will freeze over before you get any action or satisfaction ('I argued with one of the techs'). I speak from 30 plus years living in Europe, Asia, Africa and the M.E.. Stroke 'em once or twice and here comes help. It is not the American way, but I've found it works and gets things done. 

BTW, it did take Dell 26 hours to get the CD-RW to me about 150 miles from the from the nearest airport. Talk about poor service!!!

I am not slamming anyone, just suggesting a possible 'cure' for the problem.


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

When in Rome...

This is the United States. The predominant languages here are English and Spanish. The United States is where Dell made its name and its billions. It the American worker on whose backs Dell has managed to make its reputation and its billions. If Dell can't do the Americans whose money and sweat made Dell what it is, enough courtesy to furnish a techie who is fluent in English easy for an average American from any part of the United States to understand, then I have no use for Dell.

I shouldn't have to spend 20 years in Africa to understand tech support when they talk.


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

> I shouldn't have to spend 20 years in Africa to understand tech support when they talk.


Thanks for that pearl of wisdom. 

I'm sorry to hear that you've had great difficulty attempting to communicate with Dell's tech support staff because their native language is one other than English... then again tech support in ANY language can prove to be a frustrating experience and sometimes attitudes can get in the way. 
You might consider taking up the language barrier issues directly with the Dell the Corporation here in Austin where ironically the folks that assemble the things also speak fluent English.

According to the Austin Business Journal  


> July 11, 2003 Dell [Nasdaq: DELL] makes and sells computers and other information technology products and services. It is the Austin area's largest corporate employer, with about 16,000 workers





> It the American worker on whose backs Dell has managed to make its reputation and its billions.


Surely you're not suggesting Dell should export these 16,000 jobs elsewhere?

China looks set to become the world's biggest computer market outside the US since recently overtaking Japan at an annual growth rate of 20 percent... then there's all of Europe, Latin America, Africa there's a World Wide Market that exists beyond the US so that it's good to keep an open mind even "when in Rome".

DS


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

The American worker to whom I had in mind when I wrote my last post is the American worker who has bought the Dell products and driven Dell to the position it enjoys now.

As for exporting jobs, Dell has already started and will continue until the Dell assembly plant in Austin is as ghostly as America's steel mills. So, enjoy it while it lasts. Corporate America has no loyalty to anyone that is not exceeded by their loyalty to the dollar and Dell has already proven they are no different.

To be fair, when Dell can boast a significant Chinese market, it is only right to employ Chinese workers; but, for now, Dell's foreign sales, compared to domestic, don't even rate ancillary.


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

Im not disputing the fact that Dell like the others have and continue to enjoy domestic demand of their product, however the demand for PC's is global and the US market is only but a fraction of the much larger global market.



> 10-28-03 11:17 AM EST 10-28-03 11:17 AM EST NEW YORK (Dow Jones)--Dell Inc. (DELL) is seeing improved growth in the consumer and small business markets but *demand from medium to large businesses in the United States has not improved,* said Jim Schneider, chief financial officer.
> 
> Speaking at the Prudential 20th Annual Technology Conference in New York, which was also broadcast over the Internet, Schneider said the corporate market has improved year over year, but the improvement does not mark a recovery. The financial chief did note that *business in Europe is "doing quite well".*


http://news.morningstar.com/news/DJ/M10/D28/1067358064109.html



> 10/15/2003 1:27:54 AM Intel Corp, the world's biggest computer chip maker, expects the fast-growing China market to surpass the United States as the top consumer of PCs by 2010, its Asia-Pacific chief said on Wednesday.
> Including Japan, Asia accounts for 51 percent of Intel's sales. Antone said he expects that share to continue to grow, driven primarily by markets outside Japan.


and that's not taking all of the other non- US markets into account... its a global demand.

Back to Dells tech support and the language barrier problem I agree it sux big time that you've not found anyone who speaks fluent English and there's no excuse for that and Dell should address the problem. 
Lets hope they don't export these 16,000 jobs out of Austin because we have enough people unemployed as it is.

DS


----------



## rwinegar (Oct 6, 2003)

I own two Dells. I'll never own another. Their tech support is located in India and their technicians do not speak English. I have not had to contact them in over a year, but the last few times I did, it turned into a screaming match. I wrote several letters to Michael Dell, but none were answered.

On two occasions Dell technicians said they would call me back. They never did.

Dell has gotten so big it could care less about it's image.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Lets hope that Dell and others don't go the same way IBM has.

There support at there forum has gone down hill over the years and to make to worse all post over 60 day old were Archive so the thread were ever hard to read and know what was going on because the 1st, 2nd and so on post were not there to read.

Now they will be closing down the forums this month.

From IBM:

PLEASE NOTE:

Dear Customer,

Earlier this year, IBM proudly launched a completely revamped Personal Computing Support Web site, which features improved task-based navigation and enhanced functions to make it easier for you to find the information you need, thus helping to save you time and helping to keep you productive. It is IBM's goal to make sure that all future updates to the site do the same thing - improve your efficiency so you can get back to business faster.

In reviewing the current PCD Support Web site, it became apparent that the Discussion Forums were not the best way to deliver technical support solutions to our customers. Instead, we have decided to focus on enhanced functions like Multiple file download, improved Warranty lookup, Automated Solutions, and our new Troubleshooting feature.

Since the Discussion Forums no longer provide an efficient means to communicate solutions to customers, we will be removing this application in November 2003 so we can devote our resources to making our site even more effective and convenient for you.

Thank you for using the Personal Computing Support Web site.


----------



## JoeBlotnik (Nov 3, 2003)

Don't tell anyone but I have visited the HUGE Dell factory in Limerick, Ireland where the majority of Dells non-American manufactured PCs come from. And in case anyone is interested, Dell has a very large customer base all over Europe, East Europe and the Middle East. While the U.S. is their biggest customer, they do have a huge investment in overseas production and distribution. Who knows, some of these could be made in Austin too!!


----------



## lisaa7002 (Jul 14, 2003)

I have found the dell people, about a 8 & 1/2 helpfull & 4 & 1/2 understandable. I have to say "excuse me a dozen times", but once I sort though the eastern accent They do seem to know what they're talking about. 

A couple of weeks ago I finally got an English is my first language- human- Then realized he had a stutter! Do they do this on purpose? P.S. He was very helpfull too though..


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

One other observation I would like to make about DELL. Did you ever notice when you call sales you ONLY get english speaking individuals answering the sales calls....odd isn't it?? Guess sales are more important than support.


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

I have noticed that, also. But, it goes without saying that in today's corporate world that getting you to part with your money is much more important than giving you what you paid for or have reason to expect.


----------



## lisaa7002 (Jul 14, 2003)

Rockn Now that you mention it you are absolutely right! I talked to 3 diff people when I was ordering my pc & 1 when I ordered my dvd/cd burner & they WERE all English speaking... I guess they DO do it on purpose...


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

No Kidding!


----------



## Servant of Eru (Sep 13, 2003)

Same thing here, my laptop hasn't come yet, but I groan to think of what it's gonna be like when I need help fixin' it.


----------



## Metys (Oct 12, 2003)

my computer has been excellent! i got it from dell almost 2 years ago and it had been working great since the day i got it. absolutely nothing wrong. ive never even had to deal with tech support from them ever. Perhaps the service and product quality have gone down since then and based on what ive heard in this thread i think im gunna build my own rather than buy a dell or compaq or any other computer from a huge computer company.


--metys:up:


----------



## Servant of Eru (Sep 13, 2003)

I just got my Dell Inspiron 8500 notebook. It's excellent. It games better then my old PC! The only thing that's a little bit annoying is that it has to set up a buffer before playing a CD, which is annoying if it's on a desk, but I'm sure will come in handy on roadtrips. My old PC wasn't too shabby either, GeForce MX440, AMD Athlon 2100 XP; it was the best when I bought it a couple years ago. The only thing is unless you're willing to sacrafice $50+ don't buy the peripherals (Digi Cam, Printer, etc.) Unless you're buying brand name Dell products, or you just want to save time and order it all from one website. I bought a Kodak Digi Cam from them, then when I looked on the Kodak website to find out more about it it said the Suggested retail price for it was $150, and I paid $199. Otherwise :up::up: Dell!!!


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

Most Dells are good computers; however, you may have a different opinion if you ever seriously need tech support.


----------



## Servant of Eru (Sep 13, 2003)

I dunno, it can't be any worse then the tech support for my last laptop. It didn't even have live people, just an automated answering system that said they'd call back if you left your number, and then after a year, they didn't even call back.


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

I don't know which is worse--someone who doesn't call back at all or someone who calls and _thinks_ he's speaking your language but isn't.


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

One of my clients just saved money by buying a bunch of new Dells, one of the systems had a boot failure so they had to call the company that does the tech suppport now, Banktec.

It took a while to get someone on the phone who was speaking choppy "english", he had this loan officer dismantling his system and plugging and unplugging cables, they were finally able to get the system to boot.

Now the CD doesn't work and the person refuses to call back and go through that experience again.

Dell is great if nothing ever goes wrong...


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

They know to put the first-rate ease-of-transaction into sales. Then, after they have your money, you aren't so important any more so you get second-rate treatment.


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

"Dell Cancels Indian Tech Support", headlined at CNN today. However, that's for Corporate customers only; we home users can just go to Hell, I guess.


> 11/25/2003 - AUSTIN, Texas (AP) -- After an onslaught of complaints, computer maker Dell Inc. has stopped using a technical support center in India to handle calls from its corporate customers.
> 
> Some U.S. customers have complained that the Indian technical-support representatives are difficult to communicate with because of thick accents and scripted responses.


Read the whole article here.


----------



## lisaa7002 (Jul 14, 2003)

Well it's a step up, maybe if the rest of us complain they'll listen to us too. You feel kinda bad, because the people are just you're average Joe working guy, but cripes! Why don't they limit the Indians to online support? Or to support in their own country?


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

Patriotism is not in fashion. If you read the entire article, you would see that consumer business is only 15% and Corporate is 85%.

Well, it looks like we've stumbled onto a little patriotism--to the dollar.

By te way, I sent a link to the article to my son who bought the two computers. He told me today it took him four months to get credit through the non-english-speaking-english-speaking.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Well I heard on the radio yesterday that Dell was bringing tech support back to the USA but they forgot to tell the whole story or the rest of the story because it was Paul Harvey news.


----------



## Servant of Eru (Sep 13, 2003)

I've had just as bad an experience with tech support that was based in San Francisco, due to the same reason. On the other hand, I've talked to tech support abroad, and they had superb English. It all depends on the individual you're speaking to. I mean, I was having trouble speaking to someone who lived only three hundred miles from me!!! Cripes!!!


----------



## compgeek79 (Jan 14, 2004)

I've dealt with dell two times, and the problems were slightly related, first had a virus (not dell's fault) called once, after spending five minutes trying to make sure the tech had the right e-mail address, i was given a list of options (scripted flowchart) none of which worked, and was told to reformat my computer, didn't like that, called again, and spoke to an english-speaking person, he actually went on the internet and found a fix, but my internet software was dead from the virus, told again to reformat. 
Finally i gave up and looked through the system discs that came with the computer, found a copy of Norton anti-virus, did a sloppy install, and after scanning for viruses and "repairing" every .exe file on my computer about a dozen times over 3 days managed to get it in working condition.
After that my microsoft installer stopped working, (probably a damaged exe from too many repairs) but i could live with it, i later called dell to get it fixed. after 3 attempts (all with heavy accents) finally got a good solution and (fortunately) haven't had a problem since.
Long story short Thank you computer god for TSG


----------



## michael_jii (Feb 19, 2003)

yet another forum complaining about dell, we should send it to them and see if they clean thier act up (ipods dirty secret comes to mind) i wonder if we could set up a petition or somthing to complain.....


----------



## puter hater (Nov 12, 2000)

If you go to Dells chat boards and read about their complaints you will see nothing changes. The only thing that would make them sit up and look is..... us as consumers do not buy Dells products.
You are damned if you do and damned if you don't. There is always E Machines  
Oh wait E Machines have been bought up by Gateway I believe....see damn if you do damn if you don't  



puter hater


----------



## michael_jii (Feb 19, 2003)

yep, as long as they're getting the money they are happy bunnies

michael


----------



## Drifter721 (Jul 24, 2004)

I could show you a string of 13 emails to Dell's technical support, where they repeatedly argued that they had shipped me an NEC DVD RW replacement drive for my six month old Dimension series 4600. 

What they sent me was a substandard, lesser quality TEAC drive that is basically incompatible with several high quality, name brand blank media. 

They insisted they were right and I was wrong. It took a few digital images to finally convince them. I felt like I was conversing with a rebellious sixth grader, but I discovered, every return email came back with a different person's name on it! Amazing.

Additionally, it took seven months for me to get my rebate and credits from Dell's Financial Services. They outright LIED, failed to return calls, argued with me, put me on hold for 45 minutes at a time, and fobbed me off to other departments.

Basically, it looks like Michael Dell doesn't care squat about his personal computer sales business once the deal is done and your check is cashed. Only the business customers get routed to US based service units, the home system customers get auto-routed off to India, the Philippines, and Argentina.

For chrisakes, I have my "Express Service Code" (ironic isn't it!), Service tag, and customer numbers all memorized after repeating them so many times!

I'm generally an optimistic person, but my experience with Dell has been repeatedly disappointing. I would not recommend a Dell at this point in time. Perhaps things will improve if they read enough postings like these.


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

It gives me satisfaction every time this thread comes alive again.


----------



## mach9 (Jan 26, 2004)

Alex:
I remember your saga with Dell. Mind numbing. I still shudder at the name of DELL, because of it. Never had a Dell. Probably won't ever.


----------



## badkat (Oct 3, 2001)

I just bought my first Dell computer...an Inspiron1150. It's an awesome little machine, but...I ordered it on a Sunday and asked that it be delivered to my office address. I received confirmation the next morning for the order (taken by a very pleasant, English speaking woman) and the delivery address was wrong. I call, hear a recording about online customer service and decide to try that. 45 minutes later I'm told this has to be done over the phone. So I call. Lot's of apologies, they'll change the address. Three days later I get confirmation that the computer is ready to ship...to the wrong address. So I email, then I call. They're very sorry, they'll take care of it. I check the next day and wrong address. I call again, they're still sorry, they'll fix it. End result...11 emails, 4 phone calls, and 2 online customer service chats (the second one assured me he could handle this) later, my computer is on a UPS truck to the wrong address. I had to drive 40 miles to a UPS office to pick it up (free shipping...oh yeah). The responses I got varied from rude to condescending, and that was when I could understand them. They were very generous and offered me a $10.00 credit on my $1400.00 purchase...you can guess what I told them to do with that. Then I get a very concerned email about my extremely negative feedback on their customer service...they want to make it right, what can they do? This was 2 weeks ago and I've heard nothing since. I've written to Dell's corporate office, but I don't expect anything to come of it. The product is great, but if you don't have the customer service to back it up, it doesn't matter. I will not buy another Dell. I'll take my 50K budget at work for systems and software and spend it elsewhere. I hate Dell...


----------



## Drifter721 (Jul 24, 2004)

Dear Dell,

Some of us that order personal computers for our homes and family's just may be decision makers in the Silicon Valley, Austin, Raleigh, Atlanta, and other high tech global campuses.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Alex Ethridge said:


> It gives me satisfaction every time this thread comes alive again.


He hee I know what you mean. 
I was wanting a dell before but that was years ago and they used to be better and support was better then. When I was ready and looking for a new PC I wanted to get the new dell. But XP just came out and also dell changed from the the models they had to the tpye of models they have now so I waited to see what others would say in reviews. Good thing I did too. I also looked at dell and there newer models lost all the upgrade option that you had in the pass so you could not get the custom build from them like you used to be able to. Any how I had my new PC made from a local shop here in town that is better and cost less and I am happy.

Funny I see a review some place and now what used to be the buttom of the line ( eMachines ) I seen that had better rating then some of the Big name top PC brands of the pass that we would get. Talk about a turn around. But hey the eMachines were made cheap before you could not upgrade them. everything is on the mothers etc. But know so same goes for dell and others as the prices of PC's have come down so much over the pass 3 plus years. So with everyone cutting the cost the way they do all the PC's are about the same now no matter who you get it from. Cheap and hard to upgrade.
OK for some of use that need a PC for just some things but if you want some you can upgrade you need to have it builded for you or build it yourself.


----------



## southernlady (May 6, 2004)

After what my soon to be son in law says about them, I wouldn't touch a DELL anyway..

He works on computers in a repair shop and gets them in to repair all the time (the ones that DON'T go back to DELL for repair) and he says they are a MESS inside and hard as the dickens to repair and they charge extra to repair them. Liz


----------



## msm55 (Feb 24, 2004)

You'll find additional "support" here:

www.ihatedell.net

www.computergripes.com (then go to Dell)

www.thecomplaintstation.com (then go to Dell)

I noticed that a recent posts says India tech support is GONE!


----------



## Drifter721 (Jul 24, 2004)

msm55 said:


> I noticed that a recent posts says India tech support is GONE!


Not gone (from India) unless it happened since yesterday.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Yea it is sad that Dell has gotten that way when they used to be so good.


----------



## ArcticMarine (Aug 7, 2004)

Ive never personally owned a dell, as a matter of fact Ive built my own for the past 6 years. I did have a compaq before that, about 8 years ago, and I recall the 45 minutes on hold, then the 30 minutes of trying to fix the problem by rebooting over and over again and finally being told to reformat. I also had a couple of hardware failures which were nightmares. But, back to dell, a friend of mine has a dell. I dont know about his tech support stories, although Im sure they are just as bad. But, he did have a power supply die and a hard drive die, he ended up buying a maxtor hard drive and a new power supply on his own.. Dell was using a 2 year old ibm hard drive as their drive at the time, no wonder it failed. I only have one semi horror story from my home built. I have an asus mb, great mb, I love it. I accidentally messed up while updating my bios and screwed the board. So I call their long distance tech support number, and end up going through a bunch of scripted crap, and finally they agree to send me a new mb, I get that and somehow, I guess bad luck, I got a dead board. So more tech support, finally about a month after the initial call I have a working mb and everything is good. I really dont blame asus however, since the initial board worked fine until I used the wrong bios to update mine.


----------



## jgjulio (Apr 15, 2004)

Our offices use a dozen computers. I have bought many different brands. All have had good ones and some crummy ones. All have had problems with getting tech support and getting people to help. Our solution is to buy iexpensive machines, either from a local made to order shop such as pcclub or emachine and if something goes bad, junk the computer and buy a new one. With prices in the $300 - $400 range the decision becomes, how much is my time and aggravation worth.
Several times, when I have removed the bad machine from being "online" I was able to fix it (change a drive, power supply etc) and then keep it as a backup. 
Sad that tech support all over stinks, sad that sales all over is great until they get the sale. I am no longer willing to fight the fight. I may be right but I am the one who suffers and my business is on hold. 
My advice, forget the tech support! Pay to have it fixed locally or junk the stupid thing. 
I have two Dells now on line. No problems yet but if and when I do, believe me I will not venture in to the halls of pain that I read others have. 
Just my two cents


----------



## HitAnyKey (Sep 1, 2002)

Ive so far had two experiences talking with Dell. The first was when I first ordered my machine, and when it arrived and I set it up not 2 days later did I find out that Dell had JUST discontinued the model I bought (the 8300) and changed over to the 8400. I called Sales telling the guy I spoke with when I ordered it (I ordered over the phone that time because I had a question and while I was on the phone he pulled up my online shopping cart, went over a few things with me and placed the order) telling him I wanted to return the 8300 and purchase the 8400. I kept trying to get them to understand that I wanted to ONLY send back the CPU because I was going to be ordering the SAME monitor and speakers and I didnt want to pay to ship those back. He sent me to Returns to deal with that. They told me they couldnt do a /partial/ return and if I wanted to return the CPU they would give me credit for just that part of my order and to have the Sales guy order me the new CPU and sent me back to Sales. My Sales guy told me there really wasnt anything he could do for ordering just a CPU without having to charge an arm and a leg for it since it no longer would be part of a package which I had already ordered.

I only got a *little* frustrated there, but eventually just called back Returns and asked to speak with a Supervisor immediately. This only took a minor bit of convincing and finally got the Supervisor to offer that they would cover the shipping fees for my returning the entire system (all 3 boxes) for a full refund (I was within the 21 days still). With that done, I went online and ordered my 8400.

All said and done, even though I had to go through a few hoops to do it, I got them to handle my return and re-order exactly (even better so, since I didnt have to even pay to send back the CPU which I was willing to do) the way I wanted it done. Also I think I always (even in the Returns department) spoke with someone with very easily understandable accents.

My only Service contact so far was just last week using their Online Chat session to work with the guy on the other end to help me figure out what I was doing wrong with trying to Burn an image to a CD-RW using their pre-installed Sonic RecordNow software. It kept giving me errors trying to format the CD and I couldnt figure out how to get the software to burn the ISO image. His support was ok I guess, but the whole thing was at least understandable and the experience was to my satisfaction. Though Ive now decided RecordNow sux as I still couldnt figure out how to burn an ISO with it, and have switched over to DeepBurner after the suggestion in another TSG thread I had up in Software support. 

I do know I dont plan to use Telephone support unless I despeartely have to, and will continue to use the Online Chat support.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Well I went back east to see family and they had a Dell. Had lots and lots of spyware etc that I could not clean up. They never ran the anti-virus or updated it. But then again it was going good for 90 days. Never got any of the Windows updates or did anything. About all they knew how to do was turn on the PC.
Anyhow I called Dell and had a very short wait and got help on installing the Windows XP CD. Yes they helped me installed just the Windows nd not the full install to the way the PC was shipped to them with all the added junk and trial ware on it. He then said he would call back in two hours because the windows install takes about that long. After waiting 4 hours I called back and told them I had been waiting. Again a short wait. He then had me install some driver from another PC and I had the PC up and running great after that. Not bad for a PC that is out of warranty. Was real nice to install just the Windows too.
I then got all the Anti-spyware, AVG, Firewall setup for them.
So I was happy with the help from dell for helping me out.


----------



## LynnJohnson (Aug 22, 2004)

Some of you guys who complain about the service should step behind "our" shoes. I do tech support for AOL and have been there over a year. Im not saying its the best service. There is some complaints I have regarding the way things are done But when I see people talking about a "flow chart" what tech support job DOESNT use a flow chart? Whatever job that is i'd like to know because one minor screw-up during the tech support convo on the phone when a flow chart isnt involved the customer will come back whining with "omg my poor computer im suing you" Every tech support job i know whether it be dell, AOL, Linksys (linkskeez), or Earthlink all require the use of a troubleshooting "tool" or "flow chart" I love the folks who call me complaining about why we use a "tool" I wont jeopardize my job for the folks who call in complaining about that anyways. Its out job so get used to it.


----------



## LynnJohnson (Aug 22, 2004)

P.S as far as language barriers go I see how they're a problem... How do you guys think I feel when I have someone calling me with the name "gung" trying to explain his AOL lol. I'm in the same boat as everyone else I feel when someone calls me and I can't understand a word they say


----------



## Tallokas (Feb 11, 2004)

I bought my first Dell computer about 5 or 6 years ago. It was absolutely wonderful and I couldn't have been happier. 

A couple of years I ordered my second one. It was ho hum - barely ok.

Then I made the mistake of ordering my third one. BIG MISTAKE!! It was a lemon right out of the box. It was one thing after another after another and tech support was a nightmare. I kept the third one about 2 months and finally just gave it away to get rid of it. I couldn't see selling it because it was worthless and Dell never made good on any of it.

After that I built from the ground up and lived happily ever after  

I just cringe when I see those Dell commercials!


----------



## clr (Aug 24, 2004)

Everybody has different experiences with a computer. Dell isnt perfect nor any other manufacturer! Geez give them a break. I'm sure that any other manufacturer has foreign workers working the phones, and OCCASIONALLY produces a board or something similar that has something wrong with it that has slipped thru the testing phases.

My parents bought their Dell 3 yrs ago and it was PERFECT! I bought mine a year ago and it was PERFECT! The only reason i see that makes most ppl mad about their computer is the fact that they dont know how to properly take care of a computer and dont know the facts when it comes to the new age viruses, spywares, and even cleaning out their computer cases when dust covers the air vents.

Everyone needs to take a chill pill


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

Job-scared?


----------



## Drifter721 (Jul 24, 2004)

clr said:


> Everybody has different experiences with a computer. Dell isnt perfect nor any other manufacturer! Geez give them a break. I'm sure that any other manufacturer has foreign workers working the phones, and OCCASIONALLY produces a board or something similar that has something wrong with it that has slipped thru the testing phases.
> 
> My parents bought their Dell 3 yrs ago and it was PERFECT! I bought mine a year ago and it was PERFECT! The only reason i see that makes most ppl mad about their computer is the fact that they dont know how to properly take care of a computer and dont know the facts when it comes to the new age viruses, spywares, and even cleaning out their computer cases when dust covers the air vents.
> 
> Everyone needs to take a chill pill


Maybe things have changed with Dell?

I bought my model 4600 last November, 2003. I've spent at least 30 hours on the phone back and forth with Dell's Customer Care over billing errors, broken down parts and ultra slow rebates.

It took literally 7 months to get my valid rebates.

Dell has, on separate occasions mind you, replaced a burned out motherboard and CPU, a faulty floppy drive, a faulty DVD-RW drive, a faulty CD-ROM drive, and a sticky keyboard.

Maybe they didn't intend for me to "use" my computer daily???

I've owned two high end Sony Vaios and never had any problems with either of them.

One day I stayed on the phone for four hours with a Dell rep in India while they had me literally strip the CPU chip from the motherboard on my kitchen table so that it could be reseated and tested again, trying to save themselves a tech visit and replacement parts. They then replaced the chip on a tech visit, which wasn't the problem, so they replaced the motherboard on another visit.

I've spent so many hours on hardware and rebate issues with Dell it's an ongoing joke now.

Everything is working good now, but I don't have near the confidence in the quality of the parts like I did with the Sony system. I'll not buy another Dell next time.


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

Related the above post's problem with getting the rebate, I was telling my son how this thread seems to come alive every now and then and he told me in interesting story about his refund:

He said it took all of ten months to finally and permanently remove the charge from his AmEx account. He said he had it removed seven times and Dell had it put back on six times over a period of ten months.

Mind you, Dell had issued a pickup order for these computers, had them picked up via UPS about two weeks after they were delivered and delivery back to Dell had been confirmed just a few days later.


----------



## mach9 (Jan 26, 2004)

Clr:
Excuse me? Most of the people in this thread sre rather-to-very adept with computers. Please don't make sweeping generalizations based on two Dell computers, which thankfully worked very well. These people are not stupid and they have real, legitimate complaints. Some respect please.


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

???


----------



## mach9 (Jan 26, 2004)

Alex, I was responding to Clr who seemed to be blaming the victims. Sorry, I should have quoted.


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

Thanks; just wonderin'.


----------

